# Introducing Maisy and Ellie



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Pictures of my girls, Maisy (she is 13 months) is golden and Ellie (she's 4 months) is apricot. They are the best of friends and get on so well - as I am posting this they are doodle dashing round the house!! There's something about being wet (they've both just been bathed) that sends them a bit mad!!! lol


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking as gorgeous as ever! They just look so cute together


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwww! They are gorgeous! So nice to see pics of them! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

How scrummy they are! Your little one looks just like a cuddly toy!

Karen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

They look great together, Maisy is a lovely colour


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwww - they are breathtakingly gorgeous  Look so cute sharing their bed too! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at them. Maisys hair is growing in nice since her short cut. its amazing how dark she looks next to Ellie.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, Maisy's coat has grown in nicely since her unfortunate shaving from the groomer last time!  I am now trimming her myself, just using the scissors at the moment, not brave enough to try clippers yet - plus I like her coat at about an inch and a half long and the clippers take it too short 

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooooh. Every time I have convinced myself that I am going to be the owner of a single dog up comes photos like this........ They are so absolutely lovely.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

They are both gorgeous


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Carol, they are gorgeous pooches. So nice that they are bet friends too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> How scrummy they are! Your little one looks just like a cuddly toy!
> 
> Karen x


Beautiful girls... Karen that was exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Carol said:


>


What super photos, they look lovely together. Particularly liked this one where it looks like baby is holding onto Mummy's paw! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

beautiful girls! nice photos thanks for sharing them


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the photo's - both such gorgeous dogs! Little Ellie does look just like a teddy bear!!! Too cute!! x


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

I love that "doodle dashing"....


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Awwww what a beautiful pair


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Both your girls are absolutely gorgeous! You must be very proud. Soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi everyone and thanks so much for your lovely comments


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

can you tell me what 'type' Ellie is - american, english, poodle size, etc...She looks exactly how I imagine pup number 2 to look when I get a friend for Poppy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So lovely to see them together! I like Maisy's coat too.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> can you tell me what 'type' Ellie is - american, english, poodle size, etc...She looks exactly how I imagine pup number 2 to look when I get a friend for Poppy.


Hi Michelle

Ellie is an English show cocker x miniature poodle. I got her from a lady near Sheffield, I can let you have her details if you like, I know she is hoping one of her girls will have a litter later this year. As far as I know all of the pups she breeds have been blonde/apricot. Here are some pics I took of Ellie after her bath on Sunday, she looks lighter in these photos.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> So lovely to see them together! I like Maisy's coat too.


Thanks Clare, people are always stopping us to say what a lovely colour Maisy is, she is golden but can also look quite red especially when she's wet (which is a lot of the time! lol)


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what gorgeous doggies! Lucky, lucky you! So nice that they are best friends too.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the extra photos. She looks so much smaller than Poppy in the photos, I thought she might have been an american. Poppy is English Show and Miniature cross, and just weighed in at 6.25kg at 16 weeks. Think she is about 12 inches to shoulder, but she keeps moving and trying to eat the tape measure, so can't be sure! Any idea what Ellie weighs?


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Think Ellie weighs about 5.6 kg, she's 19 weeks tomorrow. she's about 12 inches to the shoulder I think but you're right - it's hard to measure when they are squirming about and grabbing the tape measure!


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

oooh they are lovely


----------

